# Collar Problem



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have had the Sportdog Wetland Hunter 2000 E Collar for about 6 months and used it about every day for hunting or training. Went goose hunting yesterday and noticed the beeper on it did not work, then took it off and the lights were blinking so I knew the batterie was not dead, tried it on myself and nothing, no shock, no beeper. I emailed the company last night when I got home, just wondering if any of you guys had the same problem or have dealt with Sportdog's customer service. I hope i don't have to get a new one, seems pretty spendy to have it only work 6 months.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

I had a problem with my receiver, called customer service and they shipped a new one out to me in a couple days. I just had to pay for shipping to return the broken one.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

did you try changing the transmitter battery, I would try that first.


----------



## bmwcash10 (Oct 11, 2006)

My stop working about a month ago and they sent me a brand new one in the mail, toke about three days.


----------

